# understory enterprises moss



## Wyofrogs (Sep 25, 2011)

hey I was looking for some new species of moss to put inside a new terrarium and was wondering if anybody had purchases some from understory enterprises? If so how did it take, and what did the end results look like?


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

I have not, but I believe they only sell plants in Canada.


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

Pm me and I'll hook you up with some sweet moss.


----------



## MPepper (Feb 29, 2004)

Send a message to Dendroboard user Manuran. If he has moss in stock you will not be disappointed. We only sell plants within Canada.


----------



## NickJR (Jul 28, 2011)

from what i hear Manuran's moss is the best i cant wait to get some myself


----------



## curlykid (Jan 28, 2011)

i ordered his five pack and the mosses look great! especially this one kind of stringy one, not sure of the name.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

If I want killer moss or weird awesome plants that aren't orchids Manuran is my first call. He's the man. I just got some ridiculously awesome stuff from him for my new tank including the low growing bright green moss he was offering. Best moss I've ever bought


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

Black Jungle also sells some good sheets of actual tropical moss.


----------

